# American Indian Buffalo, NY



## C M Gerlach (Nov 11, 2022)

I have posted this in other threads, but still looking for info.
Researching another pierce project, found it has a one piece pierce chainring/crank....checked the frame for serial numbers in the usual pierce/emblem locations and found nothing.
Over painted frame may show some original unredeemable carmine red on bottom bracket.....unfortunately nothing worthy of saving.
The headbadge is unplated and very thin tin compared to most.
The frame is very light gauge tube thickness and has no resemblance to any emblem/pierce frames I'm aware of.
The frame has a slight bend, so possibly not the correct fork, which is pretty straight.
I mocked it up with fenders. and it doesn't look right, so I intend to build it as a traditional pierce/emblem roadster.
Any thoughts or opinions or knowledge are appreciated.
See pics.
Thanks 
Chris.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 11, 2022)

Chris it looks good for a start, I know you collect bikes manufactured in Buffalo, NY. I found this list of early cars built in Buffalo. Do you have a list of bikes made in Bufffalo?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 11, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Chris it looks good for a start, I know you collect bikes manufactured in Buffalo, NY. I found this list of early cars built in Buffalo. Do you have a list of bikes made in Bufffalo?
> 
> View attachment 1729753




Cool info there Mike,
The "go to" reference is Carl Burgwardt's book......about 8 pages of Buffalo bicycle manufacturers........think they are still for sale here or ebay....a good read for anyone interested in history.





Unfortunately no reference to "Indian" or "American Indian" in the book.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2022)

Very cool
 I have seen this badge before, but never knew what mfg it came from. Looks like an Emblem mfg bike


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 11, 2022)

Wouldn't bikes being built in Angola 25 or 30 mi. South of Buffalo be included in that book? Speaking of Angola is Mickey Rats still there?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 11, 2022)

Emblem had a long history before moving to angola and acquiring the pierce brand.....they badged bikes for many non bike companies.....I'm leaning toward emblem on this one until I hear different.

Last time I was at Mickey Rats was the late 80's and pitchers of kamikazes were the summer drink of choice.......good times.....not sure if they are still open.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 11, 2022)

looks like the badge was not made for this frame
the bottom hole for the headbadge screw on your badge was repunched to accommodate different hole spacing on your frame

frame and badge might have been matched together at a later time!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 11, 2022)

That's a good observation that I hadn't noticed,...might explain a few things about the frame that didn't make sense to me.
I think ill check an Emblem frame for spacing.
Thanks for noticing.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 12, 2022)

Thread 'Emblem Manufacturing Info' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/emblem-manufacturing-info.125531/


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 13, 2022)

So......after poking around....a serial number, .....likely an emblem built ...not too sure about these serials.
After a little research,  I feel okay about putting this frame/badge together as a complete bike....the parts seem to add up to being correct......as always.....any input is welcome.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 15, 2022)

I managed to take the nasty bend out of the frame.











also found a pic of the similar emblem frame I had been looking for...the owner has not been active here for a while,......can anyone make out the serial......

























Not many vertical spaced headbadges on emblem frames, let me know if you have one.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 1, 2022)

Took a while, but found the pictures of a similar emblem built "capitol"frame and a similar "Day cycle" ....also probably emblem built....gives me some direction on where I'm going to go with this.
photos credit to @Wards Guy.. if someone has this frame please contact me.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 1, 2022)

That axle adjuster is just on one side on the Capital.


----------



## mike cates (Dec 10, 2022)

Does anyone need other NY built bicycle catalogs? Send me your email address and I will send you my list of over 500 original catalogs for sale.
Mike Cates
(760)473-6201 Voice calls only and I do not text
Email: cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 20, 2022)

Finished for now.....came a long way....poor thing was hammered when I got it.....Built up with original  angola parts ......Buffalo built American Indian.....


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 20, 2022)

pictures suck again.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2022)

Fantastic job Chris, congratulations it looks so good!  I love the Indian box on the back.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 21, 2022)

Fantastic work  ....my favorite along with Green Pierce ...both are show bikes! Let’s bring them to car shows this summer !!


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 21, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> pictures suck again.



Chris bring both bikes out in front of your garage door in sun and photograph them together I want a cool screen saver !!! Respectfully Rick


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 21, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> View attachment 1755241
> 
> View attachment 1755242
> 
> ...



How did you do your paint?

Looks like 2 colors.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 21, 2022)

Fauxtina......three or more colors actually....all canned spray paint...black base coat, color, then a little dust of whatever works... .brown, black, etc..then scuff and polish it up....mimicks the look of toasty old stuff...I do trial and error till it suits me.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 21, 2022)

I wish I was a better painter, but.....live and learn.


----------

